

What is your startup? I've got extra money to possibly invest. - patel

So here's the thing. There are so many startups out there that deserve funding, that don't get it. Many of these startups fail due to lack of funding. Yeah, critics can say startups that were meant to be will succeed with or without funding, but I disagree.<p>So, to be short, tell me what your startup is. I'm interested. Please have a working demo to show.<p>By the way, if you want to put a face to this I'm @romilpatel
======
eogas
You know what, I'm not part of a startup. And I probably won't be able to get
one going until I have something to start with (monetarily that is). I'm
trying to start writing apps for Windows Phone 7, because I think it's going
to be a great platform, with a big margin for expansion. Microsoft hasn't
really had a great reputation for wireless OSes, but I really think WP7 is a
winner.

To tell you the truth, I'm pretty drunk right now, but I'm still confident in
my ability to write code. If I just had enough money to buy a WP7 phone and
pay for a plan to go with it I would be set. I've been hacking on the emulator
so far, but you can't really get a decent sense of how everything works until
you actually have a device. I have done an internship over two summers at the
same company doing iOS stuff, so I think I can genuinely say that I have a
decent amount of experience with mobile development.

My name is Evan, I'm drunk, and I want to start a company. 500 bucks would
definitely be enough for me to buy a phone, start developing, and eventually
release some products into the wild. Think about it.

~~~
patel
Your email address?

------
Dramatize
I need $20-$40k to purchase a product curation social network. ~500k page
views p/m, ~3k p/m revenue :)

